# How to calibrate a monitor



## Fox_Racing_Guy (Aug 23, 2013)

I thought this article was pretty interesting. 

Display Calibration 101: Step-By-Step With Datacolor's Spyder4Elite - Why Calibrating Your Display Is So Important


----------



## KmH (Aug 23, 2013)

Since the first Before/After examples aren't even the same image, I didn't get any further than there.

I would recommend visiting Datacolor's web site - Datacolor Learning Center - Datacolor Imaging Solutions

Or X-rites web site - Right on Color: Calibration, Matching & Management | X-Rite


----------



## palkin (Aug 29, 2013)

very cool read and something that's super important also!


----------

